# Instalar Gentoo desde el LiveDVD [solucionado]

## Ignatius881

Hola a todos.

Actualmente tengo en mi PC dos distros instaladas: Linux Mint y Arch Linux. Cada una en un disco USB distinto. Y tengo la intención de eliminar Mint para instalar Gentoo.

Dicen por ahí que Gentoo es muy difícil de instalar y de usar, aunque como también decían lo mismo de Arch, pues no le doy mucha importancia  :Wink: 

Bueno, la razón de por qué descargué el LiveDVD 11 es que mi wifi no es detectado por Linux de manera nativa, sino poniendo en blacklist el módulo correspondiente (en mi caso es un rt2870sta), o en alguna ocasión hace ya tiempo, descargándolo, instalándolo, etc., de modo que opté por el método que más software tiene incluido y demás.

Y me gustaría un poco de ayuda o consejos útiles, ya que el manual no lo acabo de entender bien. De momento estoy practicando en una máquina virtual, y no voy más allá de abrir la consola.

Gracias.Last edited by Ignatius881 on Thu Apr 07, 2011 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

No se a que manual te refieres, pues la Guía oficial de instalación de gentoo es genial: bien explicado y muy detallado. 

La instalación de Arch y de gentoo no son comparables. Arch usa un asistente, por lo que la instalación se resume básicamente en siguiente siguiente siguiente. En este punto Arch es FANTÁSTICO. Usa un asistente de instalación, que hasta un niño puede usar, al mismo tiempo que permite una gran configuración. 

gentoo por contra se instala de forma tradicional, a partir de un stage. Un método más laborioso y lento. Sin embargo el control que te da gentoo sobre tu sistema no te lo ofrece ninguna otra distribución actual.

Las recomendaciones que deberías seguir:

- Tomate tu tiempo y no tengas prisas. Mentaliza que, la primera vez, vas a necesitar 3-4 días para tener un entorno de trabajo operativo. Puedes optar por hacer la instalación desde Arch (no necesitarás de CD/DVD), abre una terminal (xterm por ejemplo) y listo. Con la práctica, si instalas muchos entornos con gentoo, lo harás en algunos minutos (sin contar el tiempo de compilación).

- Lee la guía un par de veces antes de hacer nada; y a continuación ve leyendo punto por punto e instalando gentoo.

- Si nunca has compilado antes tu propio kernel; usa genkernel y cuando tu sistema este funcionando prueba a compilar tu propio kernel.

- Estudia las USE, y haz un make.conf lo más completo posible. Cuando el sistema este funcionando, y con el tiempo, te darás cuenta como funciona gentoo y que USE son prescindibles en tu máquina.

- Evita HAL. En la documentación se hace referencia a hal, sin embargo hal es totalmente prescindible (y no recomendado) desde Xorg 1.9 (principios de año). Cuando leas referencias a hal, omite ese paso. Usa udev.

- SUERTE!!!

----------

## Ignatius881

Bueno, intentaré, aunque ya que voy a borrar Mint, instalaré desde Mint  :Very Happy: 

Gracias, a ver si todo va bien en el proceso. Ya seguiré poniendo aquí las posibles dudas o problemas que surjan.

----------

## Luciernaga

Mi consejo es que utilices un CD minimal e instalas desde la red, eso sí la mano derecha en el teclado y la izquierda en el manual, un poco de paciencia y hasta que lo consigas ... ¡ah! y no te preocupes si no acabas la primera parte básica de texto, puedes continuar sin problemas en otro momento montando la(s) partición(es) donde lo dejastes ...

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Ignatius881

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Mi consejo es que utilices un CD minimal e instalas desde la red, eso sí la mano derecha en el teclado y la izquierda en el manual, un poco de paciencia y hasta que lo consigas ... ¡ah! y no te preocupes si no acabas la primera parte básica de texto, puedes continuar sin problemas en otro momento montando la(s) partición(es) donde lo dejastes ...
> 
> Suerte 

 

De hecho estaba pensando en eso, en instalar desde el CD minimal. De momento estoy viendo este videotutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbN4fuNCzj4

Además, así tengo la ventaja que configuro la red desde el primer momento, sólo esperemos que el módulo cargue bien, o que sea el correcto.

----------

## Ignatius881

A ver, ya tengo mi primera duda.

En el handbook, el capítulo 3, sobre la configuración de la red. Bueno, primero, al final del 2 dice que se debe escribir:

```
modprobe 8139too
```

para el soporte de interfaces de red, y luego se ha de configurar eth0 (/sbin/ifconfig). Imagino que, dependiendo de la situación de cada uno, el módulo a cargar a de ser otro en lugar de 8139too, y la interfaz ha de ser wlan0 (/sbin/iwconfig).

¿Me equivoco?

De momento es la única duda que tengo previa a la instalación, el resto lo voy entendiendo bastante bien.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap3

----------

## agdg

Si instalas desde otro linux, como por ejemplo desde tu Arch, no necesitarás cargar ningún driver. Todo funcionará, al menos hasta que reinicies el equipo.

Si instalas desde un LiveCD, en el arranque se tratará de autodetectar tu hardware. Si hay suerte, todo funcionará y solo tendrás que configurar la red. Si no, tendrás que usar modprobe para cargar el driver de tu tarjeta de red. Si crees que puedes tener problemas con el driver de tu tarjeta de red, mirá que driver esta cargando actualmente tu máquina para después cargarlo con modprobe en el liveCD. Para esta tarea puedes usar lspci -k.

```
agd-desktop agd # lspci -k | grep -A 3 -i ethernet

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

En mi caso, como puedes ver, necesitaría cargar el módulo r8169, es decir, modprobe r8169.

----------

## Ignatius881

Bueno, en el CD Minimal no tengo acceso a internet. El módulo de mi tarjeta wifi no existe, o no se carga junto con los otros, y no hay modo de pasar de ahí (el módulo es rt2870sta).

Y respecto al LiveDVD, ya descubrí cómo entrar como root sin la contraseña root en el terminal, ya que era ése el problema que tenía con el LiveDVD  :Embarassed: 

Lo grabaré enseguida y probaré, a ver si hay suerte con el módulo. En caso de no haber, ya abro otro hilo sobre el wifi, y volveré aquí en cuanto termine la instalación o surja un nuevo problema.

Gracias.

EDITO: Bueno, el LiveDVD me carga los módulos wifi, así que ya está. Pero he de poner en blacklist los siguientes: rt2800usb, rt2x00usb y rt2x00lib, al igual que hice en Arch, para que el módulo rt2870sta sea el usado.

EDITO 2: El wifi funciona, sigo con la instalación.

----------

## Ignatius881

Muy bien, la instalación fue perfecta. O al menos eso creo, ya que el GRUB me da un problema, y es que no me deja iniciar Gentoo, me sale error 15.

En caso de editar el menú GRUB, ¿hay algún modo de hacerlo desde el livedvd?

----------

## opotonil

Puedes editar temporalmente (no se guardara la modificacion para el proximo inicio) el grub a pelo, desde el mismo. Al arrancar situate en la opcion de arranque de grub que quieras editar y pulsa "e", si no recuerdo mal, editas y luego la verdad que no recuerdo que hay que pulsar para continuar pero creo que te da instrucciones en la parte inferior.

Si no siempre puedes arrancar desde el livedvd o desde otro linux que tengas instalado, montar la particion boot o root, si no creaste particion boot, editar grub desmontarla y reiniciar.

Salu2.

----------

## agdg

El error 15 indicada que no puede encontrar la imagen del kernel, o está mal formada y no la reconoce. Yo comenzaría por:

- Comprobar que no hay errores de tipeo en grub.conf

- Regenerar la imagen del kernel. 

- Copiar la imagen a /boot

----------

## Ignatius881

La verdad es que el paso 7 y el paso 10 del manual (configurar el kernel e instalar el menú de arranque) son los más difíciles.

Además, siguiendo el videotutorial que dejé por ahí arriba, hice algunas cosas mal en esos pasos. A ver si esta vez lo hago todo bien.

----------

## Ignatius881

Volví a reinstalar.

Bueno, tengo un pequeño problema. En este manual, donde dice "Configuring your Network":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

dice que debo editar el archivo /etc/conf.d/net. Entonces pongo:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

ya que me conecto a través de wlan0. Pero cuando pongo "rc-update add net.wlan0 default" me sale un error que dice "rc-update: '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0' not found; aborting".

----------

## pelelademadera

hace como root un:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc.init.d/net.wlan0
```

y despues el rc-update...

----------

## Ignatius881

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace como root un:
> 
> ```
> # ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc.init.d/net.wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

Pensaba que el net.lo no había que añadirlo, pero en fin. Bueno, funcionó.

Otra cosa, estoy instalando Gentoo en un disco duro usb. ¿Debo tener algo en cuenta para la instalación o compilación del kernel o algo? Lo digo porque ni el GRUB ni el LILO me reconocen la partición /dev/sdb y tal.

Por ejemplo, puse esto en lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/sdb

prompt

timeout=100

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r8

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/sdb2

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r8

  label=gentoo.rescue

  read-only

  root=/dev/sdb2

  append="init=/bin/bb"

other=/dev/sda1

  label=windows
```

Luego ejecuto el comando /sbin/lilo, y me responde:

```
Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Warning: /dev/sdb is not on the first disk

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r8: No such file or directory
```

Y me quedo así  :Confused:   Tal vez por eso no podía entrar ayer en Gentoo.

----------

## Ignatius881

Solucionado.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6643553.html#6643553

----------

